# best place for cheap replacement kitchen doors?



## disco_monkey79 (27 Nov 2012)

As per the title, can anyone advise? We want to brighten up the kitchen, but don't want to spend a fortune on this house.

I've seen some places that sell them for approx. £9 each trae, but it jumps to £30 each retail.

I don't care if they're laminate or whatever, it's just to smarten things up on a budget. Our next house will be treated to the fancy stuff.

p.s. I've been looking on Ebay for 2nd-hand, but it's impossible to get exactly the right sizes.

many thanks


----------



## beech1948 (27 Nov 2012)

EDisco,

Where are you please...it would help if you filled in your Location on your profile.

If you are near here then try

http://www.wrightscarpentry.com/.

They can cut, edge, drill holes etc etc and leave you to paint maybe.

Al


----------



## RobertClark (28 Nov 2012)

Have you tried Kitchen Door Workshop - the online door supplier

They delivery nationwide and all their doors are made to measure

Best of luck with the project

Robert


----------



## Lons (28 Nov 2012)

http://www.browns2000.co.uk/

I use them regularly. Will make any size, loads of styles and colours and decent quality.

Bob


----------



## fluffflinger (28 Nov 2012)

If it's purely price then make your own frame and panel doors from mdf and hand paint. Really good results can be achieved and odd sizes are no problem. 

Minimal tooling is required and it would be a very rewarding project.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (29 Nov 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## bugbear (29 Nov 2012)

It may be of interest that a friend of mine, a full time joiner, installed his own kitchen. Bizarrely, he could BUY made up carcases, of good quality cheaper than he could buy materials to make his own.

So he simply made his own (rather nice) doors.

BugBear


----------



## NikNak (29 Nov 2012)

or do what we did when we first moved in..... had perfectly sound units, just dark oak in colour (very 1980's) :shock: 

so we went out bought a few tins of paint (suitable for the purpose) and set about revamping the doors, and new handles to go with it. New worktops too.... and we had people asking what we did to transform the place. 



Nick


----------



## beech1948 (29 Nov 2012)

Niknak,

What sort of paint please on what surface...I need to freshen up our utility as we are selling and don't want to spend a lot on it.

regards
Al


----------



## NikNak (2 Dec 2012)

Hi Al,

Just seen your posting so nipped out to the (freezing) garage to have a look and see if we've still got the tins.... and no we haven't  

Seem to remember it was a white primer suitable for melamine surfaces (even though they were oak wood doors) i think the misses gave doors a clean followed by a light sanding (only by hand) to key the surface. And the paint was/is (as we've still got some from the 2nd time we painted them.... yes it's also had a revamp from the initial revamp...) Colours by B&Q, Kitchen & Bathroom paint. Again with a new set of handles, and it totally changes the look of the kitchen. If you want i'll see if i can find a pic or two of the look when we first moved in, then some of the subsequent makeovers.... (hammer) 



Nick


----------



## beech1948 (2 Dec 2012)

Thanks Niknak,

Pictures are always good.

Al


----------



## NikNak (2 Dec 2012)

ok, i've had a look through my 'filing system' of piccies, err and cant find any old ones  sorry.....


so very quickly have taken a couple of how it is now..... 

imagine if you can tho, when we moved in EVERYTHING was shades of brown, DARK oak units, brown speckly squares on worktops, brown oatmealy tiles, DARK chocolate coloured sink - oven - hob..... truely horrendous (sorry to anyone who has that look  )
(oh.... and the lay-out was totally different too... whoever designed it must've been blind :shock: so i've also rejigged the units to different positions, AND squeezed in the tall unit in the corner and the freestanding f/freezer all in the same space... (hammer) )





















from the original '50 shades of brown' we painted the units a cream colour and the walls a light blue. This look lasted around 5 yrs or so, then we painted the units light blue and the walls cream... changing the handles each time (oh, handles were from Screwfix...)


Like i said, the units were/are still perfectly good and servicable, just dated.
Didn't / hasn't cost us a lot of money, and each time it looks new and refreshed again.

Hope this helps....



Nick


Hope this helps


----------

